# My saturday 1937? Wards hawthorne girld duralium bike find



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 29, 2012)

*My saturday 1937? Wards hawthorne girls duralium bike find*















Here is what I got Saturday the 28th of April at the Tacoma bicycle swap meet .I think this is a 1937 Wards Hawthorne ,SN# 9093.Looks to be original ,except for i think the rims are incorrect ,I DON'T KNOW,as well as the chain guard .Has the aluminum bars .grips look to be cut down  coke bottles .Other than that just a good polishing ,get ready for the SKIDKINGS 4TH OF JULY RIDE!.

                                                            Gary J 
                                                             SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                            TACOMA,WN 



WANTED : DROP STAND FOR THIS 1937 WARDS HAWTHORN - HAS 24" WHEELS .AND RIMS?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great find Gary, I think your right on the rims and I think the chainguard is Shelby.


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 29, 2012)

If you're interested, I'll trade you my Silver King chain guard for your Shelby Chain guard?


----------



## rob-redm (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice score !


----------



## chitown (Apr 29, 2012)

Great score. Not so fast with the chainguard swaps. Chainguards are accessories not necessarily made by bike manufacturer. Mostly seen on Shelby, but it's the same as this one I bought off the original owners son. So there is a possibility it's original, but a stretch as I've never seen one in a catalog. But depending on stock in house and reps from Wald or Torrington pushing their goods on manufacturers, I'm sure some of these bikes made it out of the factory not looking exactly like the catalog pics.

View attachment 50018 

One thing besides the rims are the cranks/sprocket look like they could be from a later Monark. The pre-war ones have the more pronounced dog-leg feature.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 29, 2012)

My thoughts too on a Shelby chain guard.  Let me muddle the waters a bit.  Heres my late 30s Western Flyer I restored, but it has the Shelby Airflo frame on it, hence the Shelby chain guard that is with it.  Not sure which case this assists.









You have a Beautiful Duralium


----------

